# Heat tape for sublimation



## Cymro (May 18, 2010)

I have very cleverly managed to run out of heat tape! I have ordered some more off the internet, but I have an order I must complete tomorrow.

Is there anywhere you can buy heat resistant tape off the shelf in the UK? Will B & Q or other diy shops sell it. I have seen some in Halfords, the car parts place. Will this be any good as a short term solution??


----------



## Giftsandgraphics (Dec 16, 2009)

Will spray adhesive work? I use Elmer's Craft Bond for fabric, but have not used it on ceramics.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Not sure about the UK, but the indutrial suppliers and the shipping/packaging suppliers here have heat resistent tape. What subtrsate are you working with?


----------



## Giftsandgraphics (Dec 16, 2009)

We do shirts, mouse pads, mugs and 100% polyester patches. What are you trying to sublimate?


----------



## Cymro (May 18, 2010)

I need to do some mugs, some glasses, some plastic items and a small amount of fabrics!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

For fabrics try tacky spray - you should be able to find it in craft shops - like appliqué positioning spray


----------



## Giftsandgraphics (Dec 16, 2009)

If you can't get any spray adhesive or tape, perhaps masking tape might work. I don't think it can hurt the mug. I would wait until it has completely cooled before trying to remove it otherwise it will leave residue. Having said that, I would try one to see if it discolors the coating.


----------



## Bronxbomber1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Everyone: This is a big request! Can anyone recommend a tape that I can use as a heating tape substitute-that I can buy at a local store such as Home d or LOW*&^ ?? I am desperate ! Just ran out and have a big order to fill. Thanks NOAH


----------



## Bronxbomber1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Teamwear said:


> Not sure about the UK, but the indutrial suppliers and the shipping/packaging suppliers here have heat resistent tape. What subtrsate are you working with?


Thanks tons Patrick. Trying to sublimate mugs. I am going to hit a few print shops today and see if they will sell me a roll. In the mean time going to find on internet where to order from. May punt with masking tape. Have a great Saturday
NOAH


----------



## Bronxbomber1 (Jul 8, 2015)

D.Evo. said:


> For fabrics try tacky spray - you should be able to find it in craft shops - like appliqué positioning spray


Thanks big time Tania!!! Will buy some spray today. Do you think it would work with ceramics? NOAH


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

You could also use rhinestone transfer tape if you have that laying around.


----------

